# Are the newer Zelda games any good



## Capt. Autismo (Mar 15, 2014)

I heard the newer zelda games were bad and by newer i mean like the last 5 years my favorite was the older ones.

I hope it is not like final fantasy the older ones were amazing and then they made them for ps3 and ps2 and they sucked.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2014)

Get Ocarina of Time 3DS and A Link between Worlds


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 15, 2014)

A Link Between Worlds is amazing.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 15, 2014)

Any interesting changes for Ocarina 3D besides graphics? 

I ask because I've played it plenty of times on emulator with high res textures so there might need to be something a little more enticing to consider it over Link Between Worlds.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 15, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Any interesting changes for Ocarina 3D besides graphics?



The Water Temple isn't as difficult anymore from what i remember. It's been a while.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 15, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The Water Temple isn't as difficult anymore from what i remember. It's been a while.



Ugh thank god I fucking dreaded that place. Drives me mad going back and forth raising and lowering water levels..


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2014)

A Link Between World on the 3DS is fucking amazing!

Btw...PS2 and PS3 FFs sucking? Bah humbug.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

Killua1st said:


> I heard the newer zelda games were bad and by newer i mean like the last 5 years my favorite was the older ones.
> 
> I hope it is not like final fantasy the older ones were amazing and then they made them for ps3 and ps2 and they sucked.



All of them are good.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Mar 15, 2014)

Esura said:


> Btw...PS2 and PS3 FFs sucking? Bah humbug.


 well the stations themselves are great but the final fantasy games they made for them suck.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 15, 2014)

A Link Between World is great.

I honestly think there hasn't been a good Final Fantasy game for like over 10 years. I'm a hardcore 1, 6 and 9 fan though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

FF12 is good.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Mar 15, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I honestly think there hasn't been a good Final Fantasy game for like over 10 years. I'm a hardcore 1, 6 and 9 fan though.


 my favorite final fantasy game is 7


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 16, 2014)

Killua1st said:


> my favorite final fantasy game is 7



I'm a weird fan. 

My faves are 4,5,8, and 9


----------



## Kamen Rider (Mar 16, 2014)

Link Between Worlds is fantastic. I also enjoyed Skyward Sword a lot, but LBW is definitely a game you should play.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 16, 2014)

Skyward Sword is fun, takes about 35-40 hours to beat if you're trying to do everything in the game. It's not the most popular one though apparently, I see people trash the game all the time, idk, I had fun with it. Beat it on hero's mode too, the main problem I have with the game is that the beginning is really slow, and the 2nd and 3rd dungeons are pretty weak


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 16, 2014)

I would definitely recommend Links Between Worlds, was my favorite game last year. You will like it if you liked Link to the Past.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Mar 16, 2014)

I never played a bad Zelda game and I've played all the recent ones so yah they are good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Autismo (Mar 16, 2014)

cool I will try all of those my favorite is link to the past so i'm sure link between worlds should be awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The Water Temple isn't as difficult anymore from what i remember. It's been a while.



Not really. It's just less aggravating because you don't have to pause the game to go to the menu 2 to 4 times to apply basic actions anymore. Since the inventory is in the lower screen now.

It's completely unchanged besides that.

Anyway, if you emulated it with high rez graphics, I'd skip on the 3DS version. But definitely go for Link Between Worlds, best Zelda game in a very long time.

Skyward Sword is *really* mediocre though, aside from some rare bursts of creativity and fun. But overall it will test how much bullshit you're willing to take just because you're a Zelda fan.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really. It's just less aggravating because you don't have to pause the game to go to the menu 2 to 4 times to apply basic actions anymore. Since the inventory is in the lower screen now.
> 
> It's completely unchanged besides that.
> 
> ...



God I hated pausing every second to switch items that's for sure... 

Thanks for the advice I'll pass on the remake.  

I already planned on getting LBW.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 17, 2014)

ALBW is a game I've wanted since 1991, and easily my favorite game in the series since Majora's Mask.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure why people have problem with Skyward Sword, I thought it was fantastic. The only real flaw is that it's a bit repetitive as you will be revisiting same locations multiple times (but with new areas to discover) but the dungeon design is some of the best in the series, and the motion controls make it a lot of fun to play. Plus it's a really lengthy game.

I feel it's better than Wind Waker or Twilight Princess. It's definitely one of the best games of the last generation.

Haven't played Link Between Worlds yet since I don't own 3DS.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyway, if you emulated it with high rez graphics, I'd skip on the 3DS version.



I wouldn't skip it just for that. Speaking as a member of the glorious pc gaming master race, no amount of upscaling and anti aliasing can make up for terrible textures and ridiculously low poly models. The 3DS version is actually quite a decent visual upgrade so if you love the game it's a perfectly reasonable purchase.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2014)

No.

I kid. Sort of.


Well play everything except Skyward Sword and you shouldn't have to cock a gun at any one object. I haven't played ALBW yet (to know if things have taken a turn for the better since the last release), so I withhold judgement on the most recent installment. Reviews have been good, but IGNorant once called SS a masterpiece, as did many others, so I don't trust the majority anymore. Must see for myself.

/Lifelong Zelda Fan


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2014)

if they can just bring Majora's Mask to the 3DS as a remake, then my 3DS collection will forever be complete, and I can die happy.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 18, 2014)

Speaking of Skyward Sword, it's easily my least favorite Zelda. Definitely the worst overworld.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really. It's just less aggravating because you don't have to pause the game to go to the menu 2 to 4 times to apply basic actions anymore. Since the inventory is in the lower screen now.
> 
> It's completely unchanged besides that.
> 
> ...



I dont consider SS to be mediocre at all.
Honestly I think it did the world better. But the sky is a throw away thing to me. 

I think I did something to the game though  because I saw way less tutorial shit that bothered other people lol. And the motion controls worked well.

Though I had the game for like 4 months before i even got a controller for it lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

Sauron said:


> Speaking of Skyward Sword, it's easily my least favorite Zelda. Definitely the worst overworld.



Worst overworld. Better dungeons than TP. I dont like how the bossfights in TP are simplistic puzzles  Same thing with SS but they're at least better in that game

TP has the worst sand area in a Zelda game imo.

I dont really like the Octopus level in SS but the dungeons are better. Though I really like the tobagon and the sky levels in TP. Lake Lliad is the best thing about Twilight Princess.

The twilight forest levels in TP Frankly were meh.  SS only had one dungeon that felt that way to me and that was the octopus level.

I dont like Sand levels in Zelda games. Lol.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 18, 2014)

I really didn't care that much for the bosses in SS except for Koloktos and Scaldera. Biggest problem with bosses is TP for me is that they were just way too easy. Stallord was a fun boss though.
In Link Between Worlds, there's just way too many of those bosses with an eye you have to hit in order to kill it. And the rest were pretty much the same from Link to the Past. Did the makers of that game lost the sense of originality or something?

Usually I have liked fire dungeons the most in Zelda games, but my favorite in Link Between Worlds was Dark Palace.


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 18, 2014)

Sauron said:


> Speaking of Skyward Sword, it's easily my least favorite Zelda. Definitely the worst overworld.



It could've been the Wind Waker of the sky, but instead it was just... mostly empty. In Skyward Sword, you spend the majority of your time on the surface, almost defeating the purpose of the sky element and the Loftwing. Wind Waker had a decent balance of sailing and land exploration (and the Swift Sail in Wind Waker HD reduces the amount of time spent sailing and the annoyance of having to change the wind direction all the time), but Skyward Sword introduces this awesome overworld (in concept, at least), and then tosses it aside so you can visit the same three areas over and over: a forest, a volcano, and a desert--like we haven't seen those locations in a Zelda game before!

Skyward Sword had some decent dungeons though. But overall, it was the worst 3D Zelda game, in my opinion. I love Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, The Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess, and I'm only somewhat partial to Skyward Sword because... hey, it's Zelda. (I didn't even mention anything about the annoying Motion Plus controls.)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

Well sure but the volcano and the forest and the Desert host two different environments and have the best dungeons in Zelda to begin with. And better boss fights.

And less annoying dungeons that are fuckign pieces of shit! 

Lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Well sure but the volcano and the forest and the Desert host two different environments and have the best dungeons in Zelda to begin with. And better boss fights.
> 
> And less annoying dungeons that are fuckign pieces of shit!
> 
> Lol.



I find most of dungeons in Skyward "I will only carry one small key at a time, at all times" Sword pretty tame and just meh. They're about as linear as the game itself. Even the best Dungeons in the game, like the Ancient Cistern or the Sand Ship, put signs in the front of puzzles that literally tells you how to solve the puzzle, it's fucking ridiculous. Boggles the mind of how much they hold the hands of the player in SS. I would say that it's the Other M of the Zelda franchise but it's still enjoyable on some level even if I can list those things in one hand. 

The dungeons of ALBW, for example, might have been short as shit but they still required a basic memorization of the layout and played plenty with the layer system of their levels.

It's just not a very good game. And I'm being pretty lenient with it because I'm a huge Zelda fan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 18, 2014)

I didnt notice that at all^


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I find most of dungeons in Skyward "I will only carry one small key at a time, at all times" Sword pretty tame and just meh. They're about as linear as the game itself. Even the best Dungeons in the game, like the Ancient Cistern or the Sand Ship, put signs in the front of puzzles that literally tells you how to solve the puzzle, it's fucking ridiculous. Boggles the mind of how much they hold the hands of the player in SS. I would say that it's the Other M of the Zelda franchise but it's still enjoyable on some level even if I can list those things in one hand.
> 
> The dungeons of ALBW, for example, might have been short as shit but they still required a basic memorization of the layout and played plenty with the layer system of their levels.
> 
> It's just not a very good game. And I'm being pretty lenient with it because I'm a huge Zelda fan.



Yeah, the hand-holding is annoying. Fi gives useless advice if you ask her, but when you want to figure things out for yourself, she spells everything out for you. There's a 95% probability that she is the most annoying partner Link has ever had, and that's including Little Miss "HEY! LISTEN!"

I did like the Ancient Cistern though. The heaven-and-hell theme was awesome.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 19, 2014)

There is a 3d zelda worse than Twilight Princess?
Well then guess i didnt touch SS.


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 19, 2014)

I liked Twilight Princess. I feel like I spent as much time in the sky doing the Sky Island dungeon in Twilight Princess as I did throughout the entirety of Skyward Sword. In fact, the same is true of the Ikana Valley temple from Majora's Mask.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I wouldn't skip it just for that. Speaking as a member of the glorious pc gaming master race, no amount of upscaling and anti aliasing can make up for terrible textures and ridiculously low poly models. The 3DS version is actually quite a decent visual upgrade so if you love the game it's a perfectly reasonable purchase.
> 
> Link removed



That's true enough. My autism can't get past on the censored blood in the Shadow Temple though.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 19, 2014)

skyward sword >
bad game>

tell me a better joke next time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 20, 2014)

IT just has too much bs that gets in the way of some peoples enjoyment, it has a dungeon that annoys me, and a pretty disconnected overworld.

Only faults I can find with the game. PRetty much everything is on point.


Play Pandora's Tower


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 22, 2014)

just finished skyward sword all the way through.

i see what you mean razor, the very last stretch is so padded with filler I was fucking shocked. Why couldn't they just have another dungeon before the skyloft temple? levias could have told you the heroes song was in a temple only he could reveal then you could have gotten it in a enjoyable manor rather than that horrible quest. its no where near as bad as the triforce hunt in wind waker but fuck that was bad.

rest of the game was incredible.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm glad you decided to play Skyward bro, I loved it.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 22, 2014)

over all id say it was better than tp. 

the silent realm >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the twilight realm 

not as good as albw


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 22, 2014)

The tadtones quest was garbage. Why are you testing me when you already know I'm a hero? Stupid water dragon... another problem I have with Skyward Sword is how lame the harp is. I'm not saying harps are lame (Sheik was a beast with the harp in Ocarina of Time), but the way it's implemented in the game is just unnecessary and not fun at all. The ocarina was actually pretty cool because you could actually play real songs on it instead of just strumming it back and forth in rhythm with an expanding and contracting purple circle.

The Triforce quest from Wind Waker may've sucked, but Wind Waker HD reduced the amount of sailing required, so it's more tolerable. Basically, it replaced some of the Triforce Charts with the Triforce pieces themselves, so you don't have to get Tingle to translate as many maps (and pay out the ass in the process). Wind Waker HD fixed the few flaws that the original game had, making for a flawless experience. I hope other Zelda games get this kind of treatment too. (I'd personally rather see Majora's Mask HD than Majora's Mask 3D.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2014)

Want to enter the Skyview Temple?
FIND THESE RETARDED BIRDS FIRST!

Want to enter the Earth Temple?
NUHUH, FIND 5 RANDOM KEY PIECES THAT ARE INEXPLICABLY SCATTERED!

Want to enter the mining facility?
FIND THREE RANDOM GENERATORS!

Want to enter the Ancient Cistern?
GO BACK TO SKYVIEW TEMPLE TO GET THE WATER BECAUSE PADDING IS FUN.


The harp was a shallow instrument with uninspired controls, the song questline was absolute filler, the dungeon entrance fetching was even more filler, backtracking to the same dungeons was yet more filler, dowsing is not fun, the imprisoned boss fights were boredom incarnate, the sky was absolutely barren and was just the ocean from WW without anything that made it interesting and lively, it was full of handholding from every pore to accommodate the poor little newcomers at the expense of every fan that's been playing this for around two decades and honestly, the motion controls already make it look dated. It works but it's not 100% reliable and that's just not acceptable, it's like making a controller where a button works 98% of the time.

But yeah, it's an "amazing" game. Good thing Aonuma didn't listen to you guys for once. Nintendo and him need to know when they fucked up.

That being said, the game isn't actually bad. In fact, no parts of Skyward are outright TERRIBLE, but the absolutely insistence to cram this inane objectives during the entire experience all add up with the game just not being too good.

Considering the time and effort they put into the game, which took fucking long to come out, they REALLY should have caught some of this stuff as plenty of it could have been really easily fixed.

Darksiders 2 is a much better Zelda game than Skyward Sword.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 23, 2014)

over all I'm a horrible judge of zelda games. I love them all so much I eat them up regardless. SS overall I liked generally more than most, however why is it that ever since TP getting into a dungeon is a fucking quest on its own. Hopefully they take notes from albw and cuts all that filler shit to make MORE DUNGEONS. however that being said SS's upgrade system and the general employment of items is 100% fantastic. all the bosses. just the best.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 23, 2014)

Yep, the one thing they also did right was nail Link's movements and physics



In general SS and TP are a bitch to replay though, mainly because TP's opening is so fucking long lol


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 24, 2014)

One thing I also disliked about Skyward Sword (and thus A Link Between Worlds) was how you have to collect bugs for potions.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 24, 2014)

bugs were much easier than in tp in SS

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4DeHTo6hUI[/youtube]


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 25, 2014)

I never cared for the inclusion of bugs, relics, and treasures into the series. It was okay in Wind Waker and even Twilight Princess, but Skyward Sword might've taken it a step too far. Breakable shields and a stamina gauge didn't really liven the experience either. It's like they're finding all the wrong ways to incorporate a challenge into the game. Don't make Link weaker; make his enemies stronger.

I also agree that Skyward Sword had too much filler. One of my least favorite moments (Deathbringerpt covered most of them) was when you have to guide that little robot up the volcano while he carries a bucket of water, guarding him from enemies all the while. Not only does that whole scenario not make logical sense (why did we land here exactly?), but it's frustrating and not fun at all.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 28, 2014)

There wasn't much stuff to do on the ocean... It's an ocean, what did you expect?

Skyward Sword just seemed shallow in my opinion Light brought up a great point with how the Sky was handled, there really wasn't a need for it considering you had merely one hub town, a pub, two mini-games and an island that is only needed for the second half of the game.

I mean with the Ocean in WW, it's kinda expected that you have to sail - it's an ocean after all, aside from the general feel of sailing island to island there really isn't anything else going for it, just like real life.

With the Sky in SS, they establish this whole mythos into this world and how fun it is to fly and yet all it really is, is a glorified level select map straight out of Mario 3D Land. Just a big empty space that in reality plays no real part of the game aside from transition. At least the sailing in WW was good enough to have gameplay elements added to it like treasure hunting and combat.


Even then, I still liked Skyward Sword.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> There wasn't much stuff to do on the ocean... It's an ocean, what did you expect?



There's actually a decent amount of things to do in the ocean, considering its size. There's pirate ships, pirate bases, sharks that will knock you down, giants squids that suck you in a whirlpool, islands with shit to explore with some of them walled by dungeon items, Gorons to interact with and basic treasure hunting. It's kinda shallow but still rather plentiful and makes the whole place feel like it has worth.

The sky has...rocks, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stuck in rocks that spit more rocks and even more rocks from which to open Goddess cubes.


----------



## Light Warrior (Mar 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's actually a decent amount of things to do in the ocean, considering its size. There's pirate ships, pirate bases, sharks that will knock you down, giants squids that suck you in a whirlpool, islands with shit to explore with some of them walled by dungeon items, Gorons to interact with and basic treasure hunting. It's kinda shallow but still rather plentiful and makes the whole place feel like it has worth.
> 
> The sky has...rocks, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stuck in rocks that spit more rocks and even more rocks from which to open Goddess cubes.



Exactly. Skyward Sword's overworld is just floating rocks. If I want to dodge asteroids, I'll play Starfox.


----------

